# Not many GTO's left...



## Killawattz (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello everyone..

I'm planning on purchasing one of these fine automobiles as soon as I get back to the states. However my home state is arizona, and I'll be damned if I can find any of them I'm interested in within the state. At least not on autotrader.

Was looking for some tips, pretty ignorant about these cars, this one really caught my eye, of course it's half way around the country.

Cars for Sale: 2006 Pontiac GTO in Wantagh Long Island, NY 11793: Coupe Details - 340274155 - AutoTrader.com

The price seems a little steep for a 7 year old car, but, the mileage is pretty damn good.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

That looks like a really nice one!! But I too think price is a bit high. Will just have to make them a offer & see now motivated to sell they are. If I was looking for another one, I would like to find a 05 Midnight Blue Metallic!! Good Luck!!! Airborne, Les


----------



## Killawattz (Mar 30, 2013)

I'll admit I am feeling slightly apprehensive about this, I have been educating myself about common problems with this car. It seems it has everything from suspension issues, to trim issues, to engine problems. These common problem threads are very comprehensive, but I suppose these issues vary greatly.

I enjoy wrenching on my car, I'm a mechanic by trade (aircraft anyway), so I guess as long as the parts aren't ridiculously expensive or I suffer catastrophic engine failure (is this really that common?) I'll be happy with the car. I had an rx8, a 5.7 challenger (the GTO is faster btw), and I test drove a GTO a few years ago. I remember an awesome sound, and it being a total beast.

Exciting times indeed. Looks like this car will keep me plenty busy.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

> I'll admit I am feeling slightly apprehensive about this, I have been educating myself about common problems with this car. It seems it has everything from suspension issues, to trim issues, to engine problems. These common problem threads are very comprehensive, but I suppose these issues vary greatly.


Most of the threads that go into problems the members have with these cars is because they have been wrenching on their own cars and screwed up (electronic controls seem to be the big culprit of things screwed up). The LS2 engine is a very strong bullet proof engine ....yes there have been some suspension issues on a good number of these cars but by now most have been sorted out or totally wrecked. There were specific colors for each year that are a little more rare than the colors for all 3 years.

*Common Colors (all 3 years)*
Phantom Black Metallic 
Torrid Red
Impulse Blue Metallic
Quicksilver Grey Metallic

*Year Specific colors*
04-05 Only
Yellow Jacket

05-06 Only
Cyclone Gray

04 Cosmos Purple Metallic 
04 Barbados Blue Metallic 
04 Pulse Red 

05 Midnight Blue

06 Spice Red
06 Brazen Orange

How are you planning on driving the car?(daily driver, garage queen, track, no track ???) Do you want to just drive the car or do you enjoy wrenching it to increase performance and have a hobby? 

The car above is very expensive to really go out and have fun with.. but it might be a good collector car. These cars were only 33K when new and they want 25K for this ....... only depreciated 8K over 7 years (that is good for us owners but is not consistent to actually say these cars are holding their resale value on the way to becoming a classic). You should be able to find a good car for $15-18K that has reasonable miles (30K-45K).


----------



## Killawattz (Mar 30, 2013)

68OldGoat said:


> Most of the threads that go into problems the members have with these cars is because they have been wrenching on their own cars and screwed up (electronic controls seem to be the big culprit of things screwed up). The LS2 engine is a very strong bullet proof engine ....yes there have been some suspension issues on a good number of these cars but by now most have been sorted out or totally wrecked. There were specific colors for each year that are a little more rare than the colors for all 3 years.
> 
> *Common Colors (all 3 years)*
> Phantom Black Metallic
> ...


I'll be using it as a daily driver, and maybe take it to the strip every now and again. Will mostly just be cruisin around and keepin it detailed, fixing broken stuff on the weekends or installing some upgrades. I have a flexible enough budget to fix issues as they arise, and, I do enjoy working on cars.

Not really looking at this car as an investment, however, since I don't intend to track it, I could see it lasting a long time.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The car looks bone stock and with that low mileage, I would think $22-23k would be premium money. Probable suspension issues would be front struts and rear springs, both easy fixes.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

7 year old car with a 2009-2010 price tag. Low miles yes, age is a factor. IMO 21K tops. No warranty other than 30 days? Factor in a warranty, a good one. 


First thing obtain a GMVIS.... call a local former Pontiac dealer and ask the service manager to run the VIN. DO NOT rely solely on a carfax.

Many issues reported are from those using this car for purposes NOT designed for out of the box. i.e. racing, beating the snot out of it. Upgrading this but not that, that should have been upgraded along with this. 

Strut issues were pinpointed to improper torquing of tie downs on the ship from Aussie to US port. The over tightening caused the bushings to squash. I am not aware of many '06's with this issue, most were 2004- 2005. Not every car had that issue however. 18" rims had no issues, the width of the tires are not as wide on 18." This car has 17" wheels. Seam splits in the rear seat many had along with peeling door handles. Rear Spring sag. You should be able to place 3 fingers wide between the top of tire to under fender. If you can't the car may have sag. On 17 rims tires > Measurement from outside wheel rim through the center cap to the bottom of the fender should be about 24" or so or 607mm or so. There is not many miles on the car so the inside tread on the tires would most likely not show excessive wear. Most issues though are cosmetic.

Performance wise... if the car was not abused the car should be sound.

IMO: The car looks nice and clean in pictures. If the GMVIS looks good and the car checks out and if you can get it for 21K ... You may want to consider grabbing it....... but get a good warranty with it since you plan to drive it.


----------



## warconsul (Jul 13, 2012)

I got mine for 20K with 6100 miles on it. I wouldn't pay anymore then 22 for it. The problems with the car are very simple to fix. From my experience I re-worked the entire suspension. Shocks, struts, strut bushings, lowering springs and end links. I have 0 strut rub and 0 suspension problems. As for motor problems, anything you come across will be easy to fix being as that its a vette motor and LS motors are damn near interchangeable minus the LS7. But be prepared, if you feel like throwing money at for any performance upgrades, it's expensive. You name it, it's not cheap.


----------



## 2006gto60 (Feb 21, 2011)

I own a 2006 IBM - 6spd. I bought it in 2006 and now have 36k on it. My front struts blew out at about 11k miles and it was covered under the warranty. The only issue I have had with mine was the bank 1 cat. went bad at 32k and that was covered under the factory 6yr 100k mile emission warranty. I will be installing drag bags on the rear of mine sometime this week due to the rear springs sagging, this upgrade only cost me $90 and that beats the price of new springs. Good luck if you snag up this car and I agree that 21k should be the top price to pay for the car. Do yourself a favor and purchase the clear 3m mask for the front end, I was going to get it and changed my mind and now the whole front clip needs to be repainted from road rash.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

As mentioned previously, many of the problems arising with these cars has been due to type of use. I got my '05 new eight years ago this month. It has been garage kept and has 33K low-stress miles. I've not had one issue with it. Fluid changes and new tires at 30K, due to age, have been my only expenses. (Other than state property taxes and gas.) All that said, I believe you can find good, low mileage examples for less than $20K. Maybe not for long though. New high-performance cars are getting pretty expensive.


----------



## MarkVIII (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey Killawattz! I live in Arizona too. I JUST bought an 05 GTO a couple of days ago. I had my heart set on buying a 05/06 M6 that was Impulse Blue Metallic and had a black interior. It was very difficult to find exactly what I was looking for but with a little patience I found the perfect car for me. 

I used a website called Dailylister to do a nationwide Craigslist search. I found this car in Ohio and after running a CarFax and talking extensively with the seller decided I would buy a plane ticket to go pick it up. I got the car Friday morning and drove the entire weekend to get back home. I couldn't be happier with my purchase! 

*2005 GTO* - $16,000
-60,000 miles
-Impulse Blue Metallic
-Chrome 17" GTO wheels
-Manual 6
-Black Interior
-06' Taillights
-Corsa Sport Exhaust
-K&N Air Filter


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The prices on these have seem to hit a corner thanks to rarity, increased interest and the idiotic "Cash for clunkers" program a few years ago. I know mine blue books for more now than it did 3-4 years ago. Seeing I paid $32,000 to join the club I like that.


----------



## MatthewsNC (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice! I like the chrome wheels but you don't see them much.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## GTOAviator (Oct 18, 2011)

Killawattz said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> I'm planning on purchasing one of these fine automobiles as soon as I get back to the states. However my home state is arizona, and I'll be damned if I can find any of them I'm interested in within the state. At least not on autotrader.


Hey buddy, I picked up my 2006 in Phoenix. It was from a place out in Apache Junction called Arnold Auto Center. The owner drove the GTO out to my work in GLENDALE just for a test drive. Unbelievable customer service.

This was back in 2009 - I picked her up with 17,000 miles for $20,000 flat. She was mint condition, six-speed, etc.

What's funny is there were quite a few other GTOs being sold in the Phoenix area back then - it's not surprising that they are becoming more and more rare these days tho. Good luck with your purchase - there is no doubt you will be happy with her!


----------



## kansjfr (May 13, 2013)

I've got an '04 Torrid Red with 19k miles that I bought new in Coolidge AZ in Dec. '04 and I've always kept it garaged, and it's in mint condition. The miles are all highway miles, as I use it to go out of town to court (I'm a lawyer) in nice weather. I almost sold it a year ago when I bought an '08 Roush Stage 3 427R Mustang, but decided to keep it and sell my '08 Chevy truck instead. That was a good decision. I'll probably keep it until I die, in which case my kid will get it, and he has a yellow '04 that he bought new at the same time I bought mine and he has only 25k on his. I did get an '13 Camaro 2SS 1LE to replace the Mustang, and I'm loving it so far. I see the GTOs resale value have come up quite a bit now that they're getting hard to find. I wonder what mine is worth now, but I'm not selling it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe the full SAP on my '05 is worth more then just the car. It's still for sale: $250,000. I will throw the car in for free, and the SAP is already installed.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I believe the full SAP on my '05 is worth more then just the car. It's still for sale: $250,000. I will throw the car in for free, and the SAP is already installed.


People should have jumped on it a few years back when you were only asking $90k....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> People should have jumped on it a few years back when you were only asking $90k....


LOL Red. Yep I told them then, the longer it sits the higher the price will climb. In a few years if no one has purchased it he SAP could hit 400K.


----------

